# new meters



## BROMAN (Mar 16, 2015)

Just got a new Hannah phep meter and was wondering am I supposed to calibrate the thing before use?  The instructions are kind of vague and after getting the same basic reading from my drops it then varied by 2.5-3 points. Also didn't realize I needed storage or calibration solution.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 16, 2015)

BROMAN said:


> Just got a new Hannah phep meter and was wondering am I supposed to calibrate the thing before use?  The instructions are kind of vague and after getting the same basic reading from my drops it then varied by 2.5-3 points. Also didn't realize I needed storage or calibration solution.




it should have been calibrated in the shop u got it from---there are a calibration vids on you tube search


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 16, 2015)

They are calibrated at the factory so it's probably OK. Get some 7.0 solution and stick it in it. If it reads 7.0, you're OK. Otherwise, follow the instructions on the back to calibrate it.

ALWAYS keep the tip in water or solution. NO distilled water.


----------



## BROMAN (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks gents


----------



## zem (Mar 17, 2015)

good luck with that, you will need it :48:


----------



## P Jammers (Mar 18, 2015)

zem said:


> good luck with that, you will need it :48:



Agreed, Hanna meters at least the cheap ones everyone buys are crap. Personally I'd calibrate the thing every time you use it they are that bad.

Once a person is serious look no further than Bluelab.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 18, 2015)

P Jammers said:


> Agreed, Hanna meters at least the cheap ones everyone buys are crap. Personally I'd calibrate the thing every time you use it they are that bad.
> 
> Once a person is serious look no further than Bluelab.




I found this out the hard way. You are 100%. I was calibrating the thing every time I used it, after seeing it in use a few times. Bluelab is the pure winner for me. I really want to get that $300 one, with the two probes you just drop in and the main unit reads out all the things


----------



## P Jammers (Mar 18, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I found this out the hard way. You are 100%. I was calibrating the thing every time I used it, after seeing it in use a few times. Bluelab is the pure winner for me. I really want to get that $300 one, with the two probes you just drop in and the main unit reads out all the things



The Guardian, yes I have 3 of them, and the combo which is really all one needs.

They also came out this year with one that is internet ready so you can read it on your smart phone, and a doser that you can hook up and control with a phone.


----------



## BROMAN (Mar 18, 2015)

Gee.. That bad?  I got the pen one not the skinny one with the square like head.


----------



## P Jammers (Mar 18, 2015)

BROMAN said:


> Gee.. That bad?  I got the pen one not the skinny one with the square like head.


You had me at Hanna...

They used to be great.

If you're just checking PH
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Bluelab-pH-Pen-Measuring-Temperature/dp/B005POOJHG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1426699315&sr=8-1&keywords=blue+lab+ph+pen[/ame]

Your plants will thank you.


----------



## BROMAN (Mar 18, 2015)

https://www.plantlightinghydroponic...b8d27136e95/h/a/hanna_phep_tester_hi98107.jpg
This is the one.  Is this the trashy one?


----------



## BROMAN (Mar 18, 2015)

Lol.  I got you P.  Heard in another thread in beginners that Hannah was OK.  Looking back it says as long as its stored in 4.0. Trying to stretch my tax returns and save cash.  Oh well.  Will any solution brand do?  And I bought a blue lab truncheon.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 18, 2015)

The one you have is better than the Hanna one I got, let's put it that way Broman!


----------



## BROMAN (Mar 18, 2015)

OK Dr.  I'm living and learning. Need to order solutions.. Does brand matter there?  Ordering the fidos from your kitchen spot. Best price. And another 2 weeks on the cotton candy and strawberry blue it seems.  Its like waiting on babies.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 18, 2015)

I don't think brand matters. I use the Bluelab brand now, as that's what my hydro store offers, but I've also used GH brand. :aok:


----------



## P Jammers (Mar 18, 2015)

BROMAN said:


> And I bought a blue lab truncheon.



A very good choice for a tester. When it comes, go to their site and register it. Any issues at all under the warranty, make a claim and it is replaced no questions asked. They stand behind every product they make.

Hanna, not so much...


----------

